# container water garden pond



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

I built this container water garden pond for my condo balcony 5 years ago. It is made of 2 wooden pots and powered by a mini-jet 404 which brings water from the bottom container to the top one. It holds 7 gallons of water.

Here's an update. Currently it has a Helvola and a Perry's Baby Red lily, a dwarf Papyrus and various other plants, and Rosy Minnows.

Just waiting for some sun now so that the Perry's Baby Red lily can bloom.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nicely done. Water features don't need to be big to be effective!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Realy nice. I like the two level idea.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

wow, looks great!


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks all. Some new pics with the Perry's Baby Red in bloom.





































Night time bloom


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Very nice! Do you use any filtration, or is it just straight pumping and allowing the plants to take care of the bioload?

Have you ever had any problems with algae?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautifull


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

mcrocker said:


> Very nice! Do you use any filtration, or is it just straight pumping and allowing the plants to take care of the bioload?
> 
> Have you ever had any problems with algae?


Yes, the plants take care of the filtration and I will also do water changes. The old water goes to water my potted plants.


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

very nice !


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. 
I had one of my water garden containers set up this year , but a racoon decided to use it as a bathtub.  So I had to take it down and won't be setting any of the others up this year.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful little setup , with a nice selection of plants.Seems to be a very self efficent system.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous little set up.


----------

